# The colour of Warpstone



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I am about to embark on painting my skaven army (which I bough years ago but never got into building or painting it) and the discussion arose as to the colours of Warpstone.

I have been told that in the WFB universe it is crystalised evil, and that is exudes "black light".

It always seems to be painted green, but could it also be other unearthly colours?

I was thinking of painting mine a black base coat then layering of purple washes up to pinky purple hilights - is this against fluff or is it open to interpretation?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

well seeing as how "black Light" is ultimately purple, I have a feeling its more of a purpleish hue.


----------



## sir_m1ke (Dec 7, 2008)

Classically i have always seen it portrayed as a glowing green colour, especially in any skaven artwork that has been produced


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

I used to have a Plague Monk army many years ago and all the warpstone in that was purple. I wouldn't highlight as high as pink though.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Traditionally, as has been stated, Warpstone is portrayed as green in colour (in both art and fluff) but then again it's solidified magic so it can be any colour you want.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

paint it bright pink with yellow spots if you like, its your model, it all comes down to personnel preference, there is no fixed scheme in a fictional world


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I think I will try painting up some rocks and see what colours look best to me, I am looking forward to finally getting my rats painted


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Here a pic:

http://images.dakkadakka.com/galler...ners, Objective Marker, Skaven, Warpstone.jpg


----------



## Jolly Puggles (Aug 4, 2009)

I used to like the idea of a deep purple colour (highlighted with lighter purple)for warpstone, but lately I've been thinking of painting it with a sickly yellow highlight up from a deep reddish-purple..._almost _contrasting but definitely weird looking.


----------



## NoHeresyOnlyTruth (Apr 20, 2010)

it is green, like the moon morbidsleb or what ever it is called.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Morrslieb?

Midnight


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Its the 2nd moon of the WHB planet. Its supposedly made of warpstone and is the source of a lot of chaos/necromantic magic (necromancy spells are much more powerful when Morrslieb rises). 

Then again we could get into the twin questions of what colour is Morrslieb and is it made of warpstone...


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

In almost all descriptions morrslieb is sickly green. The way warpstone is most often described.


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

Tim/Steve said:


> Its the 2nd moon of the WHB planet. Its supposedly made of warpstone and is the source of a lot of chaos/necromantic magic (necromancy spells are much more powerful when Morrslieb rises).
> 
> Then again we could get into the twin questions of what colour is Morrslieb and is it made of warpstone...


I believe it's made of warpstone. Think about, Mannslieb (the normal moon) could be made of cheese, so the regular rats want that. Skaven, being more complicated would value warpstone more than cheese and so they want Morrslieb more.
Also, in White Dwarf it said that Morrslieb is made of warpstone.
It's your models anyway, paint it any way you want.


----------

